# NCAA Tournament (3/15): First Round Game Discusssion



## Brian34Cook

(13) Davidson (29-4) vs. (4) Maryland (24-8)
Game Info: 12:20 pm EDT Thu Mar 15, 2007
Midwest 1st Round - HSBC Arena (Buffalo, NY)
<pre>
Davidson Maryland 
SoCon South, 1st place	Conference ACC, 3rd place
2-1 Record vs. Tourney Teams	8-5
0-1 Record vs. Common Opp. 2-0
81.7 | 68.3 PPG | OPPG 79.5 | 67.6
Stephen Curry (21.2)	Scoring Leader D.J. Strawberry (15.2)
Boris Meno (8.1)	Rebound Leader Ekene Ibekwe (7.6)
Jason Richards (7.3)	Assists Leader Greivis Vasquez (4.7)
</pre>

(10) Texas Tech (21-12) vs. (7) Boston Coll. (20-11)
Game Info: 12:25 pm EDT Thu Mar 15, 2007
East 1st Round - Lawrence Joel Veterans Memorial Coliseum (Winston-Salem, NC)
<pre>
Texas Tech Boston Coll. 
Big 12, 5th place	Conference ACC, 3rd place
4-5 Record vs. Tourney Teams	4-7
1-0 Record vs. Common Opp. 0-1
71.6 | 68.6 PPG | OPPG 74.6 | 69.9
Jarrius Jackson (20.2)	Scoring Leader Jared Dudley (19.0)
Martin Zeno (5.3)	Rebound Leader Jared Dudley (8.3)
Martin Zeno (3.2)	Assists Leader Tyrese Rice (5.5)
</pre>

(11) Stanford (18-12) vs. (6) Louisville (23-9)
Game Info: 12:40 pm EDT Thu Mar 15, 2007
South 1st Round - Rupp Arena (Lexington, KY)
<pre>
Stanford Louisville 
Pac-10, 6th place	Conference Big East, 2nd place
6-8 Record vs. Tourney Teams	3-7
0-2 Record vs. Common Opp. 0-1
69.9 | 66.8 PPG | OPPG 71.4 | 62.9
Lawrence Hill (15.9)	Scoring Leader Terrence Williams (12.7)
Lawrence Hill (6.0)	Rebound Leader Terrence Williams (7.2)
Fred Washington (3.7)	Assists Leader Terrence Williams (3.9)
</pre>

(14) Oral Roberts (23-10) vs. (3) Washington St. (25-7)
Game Info: 2:30 pm EDT Thu Mar 15, 2007
East 1st Round - Arco Arena (Sacramento, CA)
<pre>
Oral Roberts Washington St.
Mid-Con, 1st place	Conference Pac-10, 2nd place
2-3 Record vs. Tourney Teams	6-6
0-0 Record vs. Common Opp. 0-0
72.3 | 64.7 PPG | OPPG 66.5 | 59.1
Caleb Green (20.8)	Scoring Leader Derrick Low (13.6)
Caleb Green (9.3)	Rebound Leader Kyle Weaver (5.5)
Adam Liberty (2.9)	Assists Leader Kyle Weaver (4.5)
</pre>

(12) Old Dominion (24-8) vs. (5) Butler (27-6)
Game Info: 2:50 pm EDT Thu Mar 15, 2007
Midwest 1st Round - HSBC Arena (Buffalo, NY)
<pre>
Old Dominion Butler
CAA, 2nd place Conference Horizon, 1st place
2-3 Record vs. Tourney Teams	7-3
0-0 Record vs. Common Opp. 0-0
70.1 | 62.2 PPG | OPPG 68.4 | 57.2
Valdas Vasylius (15.8)	Scoring Leader A.J. Graves (17.0)
Arnaud Dahi (6.3)	Rebound Leader Mike Green (5.8)
Drew Williamson (4.5)	Assists Leader Mike Green (4.0)
</pre>

(15) Belmont (23-9) vs. (2) Georgetown (26-6)
Game Info: 2:55 pm EDT Thu Mar 15, 2007
East 1st Round - Lawrence Joel Veterans Memorial Coliseum (Winston-Salem, NC)
<pre>
Belmont Georgetown
A-Sun, 2nd place	Conference Big East, 1st place
0-2 Record vs. Tourney Teams	10-5
0-0 Record vs. Common Opp. 0-0
73.0 | 64.0 PPG | OPPG 68.5 | 56.9
Justin Hare (14.4)	Scoring Leader Jeff Green (14.2)
Boomer Herndon (5.4)	Rebound Leader Roy Hibbert (6.3)
Andy Wicke (2.8)	Assists Leader Jessie Sapp (3.4)
</pre>

(14) Pennsylvania (22-8) vs. (3) Texas A&M (25-6)
Game Info: 3:10 pm EDT Thu Mar 15, 2007
South 1st Round - Rupp Arena (Lexington, KY)
<pre>
Pennsylvania Texas A&M
Ivy, 1st place Conference Big 12, 2nd place
0-2 Record vs. Tourney Teams	3-4
0-1 Record vs. Common Opp. 1-0
74.8 | 67.7 PPG | OPPG 76.3 | 59.2
Mark Zoller (18.2)	Scoring Leader Acie Law IV (17.9)
Mark Zoller (7.5)	Rebound Leader Joseph Jones (6.6)
Ibrahim Jaaber (5.3)	Assists Leader Acie Law IV (5.3)
</pre>

(11) Geo. Washington (23-8) vs. (6) Vanderbilt (20-11)
Game Info: 5:00 pm EDT Thu Mar 15, 2007
East 1st Round - Arco Arena (Sacramento, CA)
<pre>
Geo. Washington Vanderbilt
A-10, 3rd place Conference SEC East, 2nd place
1-2 Record vs. Tourney Teams	5-5
0-0 Record vs. Common Opp. 0-0
71.1 | 64.2 PPG | OPPG 76.6 | 71.1
Maureece Rice (16.2)	Scoring Leader Derrick Byars (16.8)
Dokun Akingbade (5.5)	Rebound Leader Ross Neltner (5.8)
Carl Elliott (4.9)	Assists Leader Alex Gordon (3.4)
</pre>

(11) VCU (27-6) vs. (6) Duke (22-10)
Game Info: 7:10 pm EDT Thu Mar 15, 2007
West 1st Round - HSBC Arena (Buffalo, NY)

(16) Central Conn. St. (22-11) vs. (1) Ohio St. (30-3)
Game Info: 7:10 pm EDT Thu Mar 15, 2007
South 1st Round - Rupp Arena (Lexington, KY)

(9) Michigan St. (22-11) vs. (8) Marquette (24-9)
Game Info: 7:20 pm EDT Thu Mar 15, 2007
East 1st Round - Lawrence Joel Veterans Memorial Coliseum (Winston-Salem, NC)

(15) Weber St. (20-11) vs. (2) UCLA (26-5)
Game Info: 7:25 pm EDT Thu Mar 15, 2007
West 1st Round - Arco Arena (Sacramento, CA)

(14) Wright St. (23-9) vs. (3) Pittsburgh (27-7)
Game Info: 9:40 pm EDT Thu Mar 15, 2007
West 1st Round - HSBC Arena (Buffalo, NY)

(9) Xavier (24-8) vs. (8) BYU (25-8)
Game Info: 9:40 pm EDT Thu Mar 15, 2007
South 1st Round - Rupp Arena (Lexington, KY)

(16) Eastern Kentucky (21-11) vs. (1) North Carolina (28-6)
Game Info: 9:50 pm EDT Thu Mar 15, 2007
East 1st Round - Lawrence Joel Veterans Memorial Coliseum (Winston-Salem, NC)

(10) Gonzaga (23-10) vs. (7) Indiana (20-10)
Game Info: 9:55 pm EDT Thu Mar 15, 2007
West 1st Round - Arco Arena (Sacramento, CA)


Looks like I'm getting these games on my tv:
Boston College vs Texas Tech
Butler vs Old Dominion
Ohio State vs Central Connecticut State
Gonzaga vs Indiana
- Of course they will switch depending on blowouts, etc.


----------



## HB

Goood work BCook34


----------



## Brian34Cook

Thanks.. I'll prob get a little glance at Maryland vs Davidson about to start.. Havent saw Maryland play since we lost to em in November.. No idea how they are playing? Are they still good?


----------



## HB

They have the talent, but the team is very inconsistent. Right off the bat, sloppy defense


----------



## Brian34Cook

Dudley picks up his second foul with like 11 min to go in 1st half (stays in the game?).. Pretty good game here so far..

13 Davidson 19
4 Maryland 17
11:46 1st
Davidson 2-8 from beyond the arc.

10 Texas Tech 14
7 Boston Coll. 16
11:17 1st
Tech just 3-12 from field early on.

11 Stanford 6
6 Louisville 17
13:58 1st


----------



## lempbizkit

anyone having issues with the march madness on demand?


----------



## HB

Louisville is putting a beating on Stanford right now, and they have this freshman Clark thats really impressive.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Nah lemp.. aint even on it so I couldnt tell ya..

3 for BC.. 19-16 game.. Dudley stays in the game with 2 fouls.. hmm

Oates back to back triples expand BC's lead to 6!


----------



## lempbizkit

Tyrese Rice is nasty


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Wow, what a surprise Stanford is getting there *** kicked. i guess there healthy lineup sucks as well... this is why the committee should not play god assessing injuries to marginal players.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Stanford on a 4-0 run... that's pretty good for them.

Oops my bad.... Yahoo screwed up.... it was a 2-0 run. Should have guessed it was an error.

Stanford down by 20.


----------



## el_Diablo

the refs have something against dudley.

.. all three of his fouls have been questionable.


----------



## HB

Louisville leads by 21 with 6 minutes to go in the first. Stanford isnt even trying, they are rattled.


----------



## HB

JuniorNoboa said:


> Wow, what a surprise Stanford is getting there *** kicked. i guess there healthy lineup sucks as well... this is why the committee should not play god assessing injuries to marginal players.


This is no different than a home game for Louisville


----------



## Brian34Cook

Oates for BC has been a nice spark.. 11 pts and 3/4 in 3's.. BC up by 2 at the half!

Been a good game here!


----------



## HB

:laugh: 28 point lead. Talk about embarassing


----------



## JuniorNoboa

HB said:


> This is no different than a home game for Louisville


Road or home, losing is nothing different for Stanford.

Stanford goes on a 1-0 run to cut the lead to 22.... now its 28.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Heres whats up on Yahoos NCAA page 



> 6-11 game looks more like 1 vs. 16.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## southhampton

Im so happy to see Stanford losing this badly. They did NOT belong in the tournament.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Down by 28. If they lose by less then 30 its probably a moral victory for the Cardinal.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Brian34Cook said:


> Heres whats up on Yahoos NCAA page
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nice quote.


----------



## HKF

Stanford didn't belong. On the good, I'm on pace to start the tourney 3-0. Good to see.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

HKF said:


> Stanford didn't belong. On the good, I'm on pace to start the tourney 3-0. Good to see.


I have the same teams as you. Were a few baskets away from going 1-2. Were about forty baskets away from going 0-3.


----------



## TucsonClip

Mitch Johnson is terrible.

Pitino came up with a great game plan, the press is putting a lot of pressure on Johnson (who isnt a good PG) to work to get into Stanford's half court set. Not to mention the Lopez twins are in foul trouble.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

I filled out 5 brackets on ESPN...Only 1 of them will be 3-0 after this...


----------



## HKF

Curry again. This kid is going to score 35+.


----------



## deanwoof

with all this digital tv technology, you'd think we could pick which game we wanted to watch on CBS.


----------



## HKF

CBS blacks out games, thankfully its the Stanford/Louisville game for me.


----------



## Diable

deanwoof said:


> with all this digital tv technology, you'd think we could pick which game we wanted to watch on CBS.


 For once I am not pissed at Time Warner...that's likely to change real quick.For now I am getting three games

<TABLE borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=1><TBODY><TR class=Blk12><TD align=middle bgColor=#c4d7dd colSpan=5>March Madness Schedule Thursday, March 15 </TD></TR><TR class=Blk10><TD width="15%">Over the air channel​</TD><TD width="19%" bgColor=#eeeeee>2​</TD><TD width="21%">2 - 1
(High Def)​</TD><TD width="24%" bgColor=#eeeeee>2 - 3​</TD><TD width="21%">2 - 4​</TD></TR><TR class=Blk10><TD>Time Warner​</TD><TD bgColor=#eeeeee>TW-9​</TD><TD>TW-520​</TD><TD bgColor=#eeeeee>TW-522​</TD><TD>TW-523​</TD></TR><TR class=Blk10><TD>12:10pm​</TD><TD align=middle bgColor=#eeeeee>Maryland/ Davidson
(Buffalo)
Tip: 12:20pm​</TD><TD align=middle>Maryland/ Davidson 
(Buffalo)
Tip: 12:20pm​</TD><TD class=Blk10 align=middle bgColor=#eeeeee>Boston College/ Texas Tech. (Winston-Salem)
Tip: 12:25pm​</TD><TD class=Blk10 align=middle>Louisville/ Stanford 
(Lexington)
Tip: 12:40pm​</TD></TR><TR class=Blk10><TD>2:30pm​</TD><TD bgColor=#eeeeee>Georgetown/ Belmont (Winston-Salem)
Tip: 2:45pm​</TD><TD>Georgetown/ Belmont 
(Winston-Salem)
Tip: 2:45pm​</TD><TD bgColor=#eeeeee>Butler/ Old Dominion
(Buffalo)
Tip:2:40pm​</TD><TD>Texas A&M/ Penn 
(Lexington)
Tip:3:00pm)​</TD></TR><TR class=Blk10><TD>5:00pm​</TD><TD bgColor=#eeeeee>Regular Programming​</TD><TD>Regular Programming​</TD><TD bgColor=#eeeeee>​</TD><TD>​</TD></TR><TR class=Blk10><TD>7:00pm​</TD><TD bgColor=#eeeeee>Duke/ VCU
(Buffalo)
Tip: 7:10pm​</TD><TD>Duke/ VCU
(Buffalo)
Tip: 7:10pm​</TD><TD bgColor=#eeeeee>Marquette/ Mich. State 
(Winston-Salem)
Tip: 7:20pm​</TD><TD>Ohio St/ Central Conn. St. (Lexington)
Tip: 7:10pm​</TD></TR><TR class=Blk10><TD>9:30pm​</TD><TD bgColor=#eeeeee>UNC/ Eastern Kentucky (Winston-Salem)
Tip: 9:40pm​</TD><TD>UNC/ Eastern Kentucky 
(Winston-Salem)
Tip: 9:40pm​</TD><TD bgColor=#eeeeee>Pittsburgh/ Wright St. 
(Buffalo)
Tip: 9:30pm​</TD><TD>Indiana/ Gonzaga 
(Sacramento)
Tip: 9:45pm​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## HKF

BC-Texas Tech is a good one.


----------



## HB

Looks like Maryland wont go down. Good for my brackets


----------



## TucsonClip

Ibekwe just picked up his 4th foul... Not good for Maryland.

14 mins to go.


----------



## HKF

Maryland looks too strong on the interior with Osby and Gist. If Davidson is going to win, they need Curry.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Go Davidson!!!!


----------



## Diable

Bob McKillop has done one hell of a job with this Davidson team.They weren't nearly this good earlier in the season.He's certainly the best coach in this game by a really big margin.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Well Stanford is showing they don't belong in the tournament. Although this is basically a home game for Louisville.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Go B.C.! I want Bob Knight to lose.


----------



## HKF

Davidson is getting outmuscled on the glass. Osby is killin them.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Stanford really sucks, they can't cut into the lead at all.


----------



## HKF

I sure hope no larger programs try to poach Curry away. He should stay at Davidson.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

What year is Curry?


----------



## TM

why stay at Davidson?


----------



## TM

Curry is a freshman, by the way


----------



## JuniorNoboa

TM said:


> why stay at Davidson?


For the same reasons he chose to go there in the first place? Whatever they were

Was he a low level recruit? Checkered past?


----------



## Sunsfan81

Bye, bye Bob Knight, Texas Tech loses. :clap:


----------



## HB

ACC looking good so far


----------



## TM

JuniorNoboa said:


> For the same reasons he chose to go there in the first place? Whatever they were


Instant playing time. I have a feeling that wouldn't be a problem at a larger school.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Crap, the game is pretty much over, Maryland will advance.


----------



## Diable

You go to Davidson because they allow you to go to Davidson.It's pretty much like getting into Harvard or Duke except that their curriculum is more limitted.

He didn't have to leave home either probably,because I am pretty sure Dell Curry still lives in Charlotte.


----------



## HKF

JuniorNoboa said:


> For the same reasons he chose to go there in the first place? Whatever they were
> 
> Was he a low level recruit? Checkered past?


No checkered past. People thought he was too small to play in the ACC. Only VaTech offered an invited walk-on position.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Diable said:


> You go to Davidson because they allow you to go to Davidson.It's pretty much like getting into Harvard or Duke except that their curriculum is more limitted.
> 
> He didn't have to leave home either probably,because I am pretty sure Dell Curry still lives in Charlotte.


Didn't realize he was Dell's son nor that Davidson was a top academic institution.


----------



## TucsonClip

Its Derrick Low time... Go Wazzou


----------



## Sunsfan81

Go Oral Roberts!


----------



## zagsfan20

Sunsfan81 said:


> Go Oral Roberts!


Oh hell no! I can never root for a Sutton coached basketball team.


----------



## HKF

Oral Roberts is squandering their chance to break open this game early. They are kind of sloppy.


----------



## qross1fan

Sunsfan81 said:


> Go Oral Roberts!


:clap: :cheers: Let's go Eagles


----------



## Diable

Maybe we just want Washington State to lose...Screw you Drew Bledsoe and that goes double for Ryan Leaf!


----------



## Sunsfan81

Go Belmont you can do it!


----------



## zagsfan20

Diable said:


> Maybe we just want Washington State to lose...Screw you Drew Bledsoe and that goes double for Ryan Leaf!


They haven't been to the tournament since 94'. I feel sorry for their basketball program and I like Tony Bennett a lot. Plus, I want the Cougs to win in spite of the Huskies.


----------



## zagsfan20

Derrick Low is easily the most underrated guard in the nation.


----------



## Diable

I got the georgetown game on all three channels now.Someone is screwing up here CBS/Time-Warner


----------



## Sunsfan81

Good start for Belmont, probably won't last long


----------



## HB

I hate teams that just come out with a lackadaisical attitude. Act like you want it please


----------



## Brian34Cook

Nice start for Belmont.. I'd prefer it stay this game.. we'll see!


----------



## Sunsfan81

11-4 Belmont


----------



## Diable

If Belmont can keep this up and make all the Carolina fans believe this could turn into a big homecourt advantage


----------



## zagsfan20

If Belmont somehow won (which I doubt they will). It would completely screw up my bracket. I'd probably throw it away and never look at it again.


----------



## HKF

This was my concern with Georgetown. Until next year, they dont have the guards who can ramp up the pressure. I can't wait till Austin Freeman and Chris Wright get there.


----------



## zagsfan20

HKF said:


> This was my concern with Georgetown. Until next year, they dont have the guards who can ramp up the pressure. I can't wait till Austin Freeman and Chris Wright get there.


Its very early.


----------



## Sunsfan81

It's over for Belmont, Georgetown has woken up.


----------



## HB

Am I the only one that finds it funny that so many college teams want to play grind it out, half court basketball. I mean this is college, shouldnt they be trying to speed up the game instead of slow it down.


----------



## HKF

HB said:


> Am I the only one that finds it funny that so many college teams want to play grind it out, half court basketball. I mean this is college, shouldnt they be trying to speed up the game instead of slow it down.


Grind it out basketball is because the teams lack talent, so they can't play the same way. It's not as fun to watch, I tell you what. This Butler-ODU game is complete crap.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

HB said:


> Am I the only one that finds it funny that so many college teams want to play grind it out, half court basketball. I mean this is college, shouldnt they be trying to speed up the game instead of slow it down.


Yes you might be the only that finds it funny.

Grinding it out, more system based approaches, is an eqaulizer for teams with less talent.


----------



## TM

HB said:


> Am I the only one that finds it funny that so many college teams want to play grind it out, half court basketball. I mean this is college, shouldnt they be trying to speed up the game instead of slow it down.


It's not much different in the NBA. UNC, Phoenix Suns, Dallas Mavericks - those are the fun teams to watch. Coincidence that they're generally the top teams? Course, it helps that they have usually the best players. But getting the best players is the product of the system. Fast paced, score more points. Everyone wants to score points, including the country's best high school players. Roy Williams isn't dumb.


----------



## HKF

zagsfan20 said:


> Its very early.


I know, but Georgetown is just not a team to blow people out. Next year they will go legitimately 9-10 deep, which will allow them to play like the old Georgetown team I know and love. I still think they will win, but against East Tennessee State, Belmont hit 12 3's in the first half. They can get hot.


----------



## HKF

Penn looks finished before it starts yet again. This is the wrong team for them to play. If they played Pitt they'd have a better chance.


----------



## zagsfan20

I don't understand why Vernon Macklin doesn't get more PT. That kid can play.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Penn has no chance, this will be a blowout.


----------



## HKF

Stupid March Madness on Demand. CBS has a full year and still can't get this right.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

HKF said:


> Grind it out basketball is because the teams lack talent, so they can't play the same way. It's not as fun to watch, I tell you what. This Butler-ODU game is complete crap.


In the first quarter, yes its dull. But something about the grind out game is appealing in the last five minutes of a close game.


----------



## HKF

I just don't like the way Butler plays. I know they lack talent, but they take the air out of the basketball. It's like watching Miami (OH).


----------



## HKF

Thank goodness the ORU-Wazzoo game is back on.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

zagsfan20 said:


> I don't understand why Vernon Macklin doesn't get more PT. That kid can play.


Yeah whats the story here? I figured he'd be one of those freshman that we would be talking about.


----------



## HKF

Oral Roberts lack of offensive efficiency is killing them. They don't appear to run any plays. I know many people outside of the West Coast haven't seen the Cougars, but they play tremendous defense and have good shooters and athletes.


----------



## HKF

Geaux Tigers said:


> Yeah whats the story here? I figured he'd be one of those freshman that we would be talking about.


Didn't pick up the system fast enough as he's more of an athlete. Also he's playing behind Green, Ewing and Hibbert. If Summers weren't adept at playing the 3 and shooting and handling, then he wouldn't play either.


----------



## MAS RipCity

anyone else having problems watching the games online? the picture goes black until i minimize the window then its back up for a few secs, then black again, what gives?


----------



## Diable

Who is coaching Penn now?I know Fran Dunphy moved across town to Temple


----------



## zagsfan20

Wazzou starting to run away with it.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Oral Roberts is screwed. Butler Old Dominion is the only good game right now.


----------



## zagsfan20

Is it just me, but isn't it weird listening to James Brown call college basketball games?


----------



## HB

This second set of games are so boring. I enjoyed the first batch of games


----------



## Geaux Tigers

This is the most boring NCAA Tournament for me in a long time. I dont know if I lost touch with some of these teams throughout the course of the season or what. I just could care less about these guys. Tomorrow looks to be more promising. I hope some game proves me otherwise later on tonight.


----------



## HKF

Diable said:


> Who is coaching Penn now?I know Fran Dunphy moved across town to Temple


Glen Miller, former Jim Calhoun assistant.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Hopefully VCU Duke will be a good game...it's a big one for me, VCU knocked my Patriots out of the tourney :curse:


----------



## HKF

Geaux Tigers said:


> This is the most boring NCAA Tournament for me in a long time. I dont know if I lost touch with some of these teams throughout the course of the season or what. I just could care less about these guys. Tomorrow looks to be more promising. I hope some game proves me otherwise later on tonight.


Whoever did the TV scheduling did it wrong, but I usually care about how they do this and there are too many teams that play the same way playing at the same time.


----------



## HKF

Why would Seth Davis pick Oral Roberts, they won the friggin Mid-Con? Just a bad pick considering this team beat Kansas in the first two weeks of the season and then proceeded to beat no one else of note.


----------



## Diable

Unless someone wants to start pulling an upset I couldn't care much less about these games.I guess Old Dominion could do it,but I can't take much pleasure from Butler going down compared to your better known school.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

HKF, did you enter your bracket into this board's Yahoo tournament? If not, who did you pick for the final four and the champion?


----------



## Diable

Geesh foul a guy taking an nba three pointer and give up a four point play.I bet that doesn't warm the cockles of Tony Bennet's heart.


----------



## HKF

James Brown is not a good announcer. You can tell he's been hosting for so long, he has forgot how to do it. Why did they break up Len Elmore and Gust Johnson?


----------



## HKF

Darius Miles Davis said:


> HKF, did you enter your bracket into this board's Yahoo tournament? If not, who did you pick for the final four and the champion?


I don't play in a pool's, but I do the general one.

I picked Florida (1), Kansas (1), Georgetown (2) and Ohio State (1) 

Georgetown over Florida in a payback game from last year's tournament. Hoyas are back. Last year was the first time, I didn't have a championship winning team in the Final Four in six years.


----------



## HKF

Washington State is going to move on. Sucks for Oral Roberts seniors. If I am Scott Sutton I take a job in the Missouri Valley Conference. You'll be able to recruit better. I know Illinois State or Indiana State would be happy to him.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

HKF said:


> I don't play in a pool's, but I do the general one.
> 
> I picked Florida (1), Kansas (1), Georgetown (2) and Ohio State (1)
> 
> Georgetown over Florida in a payback game from last year's tournament. Hoyas are back. Last year was the first time, I didn't have a championship winning team in the Final Four in six years.


Last year I didn't have a Final Four team.

The year before I successfully called the Illinois/UNC final (hardly a unique pick), but I picked the winner wrong.

The four previous years I picked the champ. I was quite proud of Syracuse and the fact that I successfully called a Syracuse/Texas final. I'm still kicking myself for not picking Marquette, who I had losing in the Elite 8. Otherwise I would have had all four Final Four teams. That was actually the only year of the four I was my office pool

I have a similar bracket to you (Fla, Georgetown, Kansas), but I picked A&M to spring the upset of Ohio State. I'd love to see Durant and Oden square off in the Final Four, but somehow I don't expect Barnes to be able to coach UT past both UNC and Georgetown.

I really wanted to pick Georgia Tech to win three rounds until I realized they would have Wisconsin at the United Center in round 2. Wisconsin's style has worked for years in the tourney, as much as you don't like the slow-em-down. 

I also struggled with picking Kansas to beat UCLA in California.


----------



## HKF

Wisconsin can't score. I don't see how they can contain Crittenton, Young and Morrow (if they get past UNLV). By the way, I have Louisville beating A&M and judging by that first score, the Aggies better score more, because Louisville is going to press and attack. That Louisville-Memphis game would be some kind of fun in the Sweet Sixteen if it happens.


----------



## Diable

How much was Texas A&M up before...I thought this game was over and now Penn is only down 6


----------



## Diable

Oh Hell Yeah....What a play


----------



## HKF

Wow, game is tied.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

HKF said:


> Wisconsin can't score. I don't see how they can contain Crittenton, Young and Morrow (if they get past UNLV). By the way, I have Louisville beating A&M and judging by that first score, the Aggies better score more, because Louisville is going to press and attack. That Louisville-Memphis game would be some kind of fun in the Sweet Sixteen if it happens.


I don't have Louisville getting past [email protected], and i base that pick on absolutely nothing...I didn't research too much this year(For God's sakes, i picked Stanford to win in three of my 5 brackets... :sadbanana: )

Who's still got a perfect bracket going?


----------



## zagsfan20

Penn up 2, what the hell?


----------



## HKF

Butler is going to win, so I am going to get my first loss. I was hoping the CAA would prove to be strong, but seeing how Drexel and now ODU performed in postseason play, I'm not happy about these picks. If A&M beats Penn, I would be 6-1 to start my tournament, which would be better than the last 5 years. I tend to lose a lot early, then keep all of my Final Four. 

Now I need George Washington to go hard.


----------



## darth-horax

I lost with Texas Tech and Oral Roberts losing, and ODU needs to get past Butler for me to be happy today.


----------



## HKF

Joseph Jones is just throwing down tip jams all over the place.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Serrated Shadow said:


> Who's still got a perfect bracket going?


If A*M wins, I still do.

The lower seeds I selected play tonight:

Wright St over Pitt
VCU over Duke
Xavier over BYU
Michigan St over Marquette


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

If A&M makes it past the first round (no guarantee right now), they'll have a tough matchup with Louisville, and plus the game is in state for Louisville, so the crowd will probably be in their favor.


----------



## HKF

The Big 12 was crap this year. I really wish people would admit it. This league got four teams in and one of them (Texas Tech) really didn't belong either.


----------



## Diable

Penn needs to hit a shot just for their confidence....10-0 run and A&M is up 8.Crap


----------



## zagsfan20

Diable said:


> Penn needs to hit a shot just for their confidence....10-0 run and A&M is up 8.Crap


Did you pick Penn to win?


----------



## HB

No losses in my brackets so far, good stuff


----------



## HKF

Penn looks done. Haven't been impressed with A&M all year. Don't care that they beat Texas and Kansas either.


----------



## BlueBaron

No losses for me as far as I know...


----------



## JuniorNoboa

zagsfan20 said:


> Did you pick Penn to win?


Even though I pick a bracket, I never let that dictate who I cheer for... i almost always cheer for the underdog.


----------



## JRose5

Ouch, bad start for G. Washington. Get your **** together GW.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Damn, I've got one perfect bracket left, but i picked GW to upset. I hope they get their **** together.


----------



## BlueBaron

BlueBaron said:


> No losses for me as far as I know...


Whoops! I picked ODU over Butler apparently... :thinking2:


----------



## Serrated Shadow

27-9................................................pooh.


----------



## zagsfan20

Is it too soon to mark a yellow highlight over Vanderbilt as a win?


----------



## kamego

zagsfan20 said:


> Is it too soon to mark a yellow highlight over Vanderbilt as a win?


Everytime I have ever done that it has sent me looking for some white out lol. I don't see a comeback with how they have played so far though.


----------



## zagsfan20

kamego said:


> Everytime I have ever done that it has sent me looking for some white out lol. I don't see a comeback with how they have played so far though.


True, but oh the rush of marking another victory.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

The results to date are highlighting the incompetencies of the Selection Committee, in the areas of selection, seeding and location. So much for 11 seeds being competitve against 6 seeds.

But I guess that's what happens when you assign an 11 seed to a team who is nowhere near tournament caliber in Stanford and throw them against someone close to their home, and then assign an 11 seed to a team that was not deserving of anything greater then a 13 seed in George Washington.


----------



## HKF

45-20 at halftime? Good grief.


----------



## HB

Yessir! Vandy doing me proud.


----------



## kamego

JuniorNoboa said:


> The results to date are highlighting the incompetencies of the Selection Committee, in the areas of selection, seeding and location. So much for 11 seeds being competitve against 6 seeds.
> 
> But I guess that's what happens when you assign an 11 seed to a team who is nowhere near tournament caliber in Stanford and throw them against someone close to their home, and then assign an 11 seed to a team that was not deserving of anything greater then a 13 seed in George Washington.


I have to agree. I have to think the NCAA is going to be making some committee changes for next season. If no upsets happen in the first two rounds, not nearly as many people are going to be watching. Upsets are what make this so special.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

kamego said:


> I have to agree. I have to think the NCAA is going to be making some committee changes for next season. If no upsets happen in the first two rounds, not nearly as many people are going to be watching. Upsets are what make this so special.


You see the committee can never go wrong.

If there is no upsets its because they seeded teams properly.

If there are upsets its because the committee put in the right teams in the tournament.

Hooray for the committee they are always right!!!!!


----------



## el_Diablo

did anybody watch the butler-old dominion game? how did gerald lee jr. play? his stats look great (10 points with perfect FG%, 11 boards), considering how crap their team played otherwise. why didn't he play more?


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Man I had a really good feeling that Oral Roberts was going to pull off the upset over Wazoo. That stupid blunder at the end of the 1st half cost them all the momentum and eventually the game. Davidson was doing great for a while too against the Terps before basically shooting their way out of the game. No upsets so far...


----------



## MLKG

I lost Old Dominion and Oral Roberts so far. Oh Well. I don't like either team they played so I'm not sweating missing a sweet 16.

Pretty boring afternoon compared to last year. Last year we had Tennessee-Winthrop, Alabama-Marquette, Nevada jobbing to Montana, the George Washington comeback, Wisconsin-Milwaukee....

This year so far every upper seed has won and only 2 games have been even remotely competitive in the second half.

Well, I got Michigan State, VCU, Gonzaga, Pittsburgh, and BYU tonight. Here's to it.


----------



## HKF

This is why the NCAA tournament is so ridiculously hard to predict. Because some teams come out excited and attack and others look like a deer in Headlights. One thing is for sure, I am not picking George Washington ever again (not with Hobbs as the coach). Last year I picked them to lose and UNCW chokes, then I pick them this year and they don't even show up.


----------



## zagsfan20

I didn't think George Washington should have been seeded nearly as high as they were. That team looks horrible.


----------



## Vintage

Good start thus far for me.

I only lost the ODU/Butler game. And I had Butler picked. But I switched it because I didn't have any upsets early....and figured I could afford to try it here because I'd dump whomever won anyway.

Wish I hadn't outhought myself there...

I got VCU, Michigan State, UCLA, BYU, Pitt, UNC, and Indiana tonite.

Hope I am wrong with the Michigan State game....


----------



## Serrated Shadow

I lost the GW game...what a bad pick by me, damn.

my picks tonight are: Ohio St,VCU, Michigan St., UCLA, BYU, Pitt, UNC, Gonzaga.


----------



## kamego

I only lost the Texas Tech game. Guessed Bobby Knight would get a win but I was wrong


----------



## HKF

Bob Knight has sucked in the tournament for well over a decade. The funny thing is, I am listing to MMOD, and Kevin Harlan is about to do the Duke game and here's what he said.

"Kevin Harlan: Did Texas Tech win?

Bob Wenzel: NO!

KH: How many times have they lost in the first round?"

BW: A ton"

Doesn't CBS know you have to clip their mics? LOL


----------



## HKF

Got OSU, VCU, Pitt, Xavier, UNC, Michigan State, UCLA and Gonzaga


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Wow a lot of you guys have VCU huh? I hate Duke, but I just can't envision them going out in the 1st round, even with how crappy they've been lately.


----------



## HKF

I've been watching this VCU team since '04 when Jeff Capel was their coach. Just remember quite a few of these guys are seniors from the VCU team that lost to Wake Forest (lead by Chris Paul) by 3 in Raleigh. Good team, good coach.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Please don't pull a GW Commonwealth..(begs)


----------



## Tooeasy

i've got xavier, duke, ohio state, ucla, unc, msu, gonzaga, pitt all winning tonight. I also made the mistake of expecting texas tech to win, but **** happens. on a side note, ivory clark was a beast today, goodness gracious that was fun to watch.


----------



## HKF

VCU hasn't even shown up to play. Good grief. C'mon Anthony, rally your troops.


----------



## HKF

Marquette has not scored in the first 7 and a half minutes. C'mon Dominic James. Can one of these games be good?


----------



## Tooeasy

HKF said:


> Marquette has not scored in the first 7 and a half minutes. C'mon Dominic James. Can one of these games be good?


im really wonderin what the hell is goin on. I'm fixated on the score ticker atop the screen thinkin eventually they'll put some numbers on the board, but its sbeen like 8 and a half minutes and nothing so far. Some sort of record for longest to go before scoring possibly?


----------



## HKF

Not even trying to watch this Ohio State game. It's an M&Mer. They have no way to stop Oden from dominating the glass.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Alright Alright, VCU within 6...they decided to come to building finally.


----------



## HKF

VCU's pressure is beginning to force a lot of turnovers. This reminds me of the Duke-Florida game in 2000. When Jason Williams eventually turned the ball over a lot in the 2nd half, because he didn't have enough help in the backcourt.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

:banana: I love Full Court Press!


----------



## HKF

Michigan State player just broke his elbow and it was gruesome. God damn.


----------



## zagsfan20

HKF said:


> Michigan State player just broke his elbow and it was gruesome. God damn.


What player?


----------



## HKF

zagsfan20 said:


> What player?


Ibok.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Oh wow, that sucks...I haven't seen it over here yet...what happened?


----------



## Sunsfan81

Go VCU, beat Puke!


----------



## zagsfan20

HKF said:


> Ibok.


Oh okay, no big deal.


----------



## HKF

zagsfan20 said:


> Oh okay, no big deal.


Well, it is a big deal because you feel sorry he got hurt. It was hard to watch.


----------



## Sunsfan81

VCU has tied it!!! :clap:


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Mother****in dancing BANANA!!!!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## TM

why do you foul a player with 1 second on the shot clock?


----------



## HKF

Apparently the Duke refs are in the building. What a horrible foul call.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Paulus is going to need a heart transplant after this game...Maybe a new set of lungs.


----------



## HKF

Central Connecticut nice story, weak basketball team.


----------



## TM

HKF said:


> Apparently the Duke refs are in the building. What a horrible foul call.




open your eyes. when you slap someone across the arm while they're shooting, it's a foul.


----------



## TM

Geaux Tigers said:


> Paulus is going to need a heart transplant after this game...Maybe a new set of lungs.


if we're lucky, he'll transfer


----------



## MLKG

Marquette didn't have a single field goal inside the 3-point line in the first half.


----------



## DaBruins

Glad to see Howland using the bench a lot and the Bruins pulling away to the 18pt lead. Nice alley oop to Afflalo to end the half.


----------



## Diable

I didn't watch,but I assume Dominic James wasn't very good in the first half.That Marquette team swings wildly from horrible to pretty good depending on how well he plays.


----------



## JuX

Oddly enough I am rooting for Marquette to pull it out vs the State.


----------



## HB

I didnt expect Marquette to keep up with MSU.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Wow, this is my favorite game of the tourney so far...VCU is really turning up the heat!


----------



## HKF

3 blowouts and VCU-Duke is exciting. Unreal how lame the lower seeds are performing.


----------



## JuX

I agree, Serrated.

Oh! VCU stole the ball away from Duke right away on an inbound pass! Oh, didn't tie the game, anyway.


----------



## JuX

Duke's pulling away, dammit.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Damn, the momentum's shifting again...


----------



## Sunsfan81

damn, Puke up by 5


----------



## HKF

Duke has a 7 point lead but they look really tired.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

HKF said:


> Duke has a 7 point lead but they look really tired.


You know something HKF, everytime you post i get to look at Denise again...............:biggrin:


----------



## JuX

C'mon, Maynor.


----------



## HKF

VCU can't finish. They're struggling.


----------



## TM

HKF said:


> Duke has a 7 point lead but they look really tired.


:lol: 

Who are you? Bob Wenzel?


----------



## HKF

TM said:


> :lol:
> 
> Who are you? Bob Wenzel?


Hehe. Sometimes. :clap:


----------



## TM

19,9,5 for McRoberts. I can't figure the guy out. And I can't figure out why Duke doesn't let him touch the ball every time doen. They did it for Redick last year. Why not Josh this year?


----------



## Sunsfan81

VCU within 4, but I'm sure Puke will extend their lead after this break.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Serrated Shadow said:


> You know something HKF, everytime you post i get to look at Denise again...............:biggrin:


:drool2: :drool2: :drool2: :drool2: :drool2:


----------



## Serrated Shadow

*erhem*....dancing banana!


----------



## Sunsfan81

Serrated Shadow said:


> *erhem*....dancing banana!


:banana: :banana:


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Oh man, they need to call Virginia the Cinderella State!!!


----------



## Sunsfan81

Come on, VCU needs to win this game. The tournament has really sucked so far.


----------



## kamego

Sunsfan81 said:


> Come on, VCU needs to win this game. The tournament has really sucked so far.


I have to agree. I was hoping to atleast get a buzzer beater day 1.


----------



## TM

we got spoiled with last year's great first 2 days


----------



## Serrated Shadow

oh **** oh **** oh****o**** we got the lead omg yeaahh come onnnnnnn....


----------



## TM

"we"? you play for VCU?


----------



## Serrated Shadow

TM said:


> "we"? you play for VCU?


Yes. Yes i do...the official scorer's letting me use his laptop.


----------



## kamego

TM said:


> "we"? you play for VCU?


I didn't see a laptop on the bench lol


----------



## kamego

Serrated Shadow said:


> Yes. Yes i do...the official scorer's letting me use his laptop.


lol that covers my last post


----------



## Serrated Shadow

damn, lot of blood this game..


----------



## JuX

Damn, I come back and see VCU in lead by 1. Last time I seen the game, they were behind 9.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Holy Crap!


----------



## TM

very nice shot. i'm glad the season is finally over.


----------



## RC06

Damn son, Duke is on the brink of elimination...


----------



## JuX

Wow VCU!


----------



## Sunsfan81

what horrible defense by VCU! :rant:


----------



## Serrated Shadow

OH MY ****ING GOD YESSSS!!! So awesome..come on 2 seconds left.


----------



## JuX

Look at Christian's face.

bwhahaha!


----------



## Sunsfan81

VCU leads!!!! :clap: :yay: :biggrin: :clap2:


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I dont know why, I usually like Duke, but I want them to lose this game...


----------



## RC06

Wow, what an upset! Gilbert Arenas must be so ****ing happy.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Damn thats history right there folks...


----------



## JuX

Game's over for you Dukies.

Yes, baby!


----------



## HB

**** you Duke. Destroy my brackets


----------



## Sunsfan81

Puke lost!!!! :yay: :clap2:


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

Oh yeah! Good day to be a Duke hater.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I gotta give it to Paulus tonight...He impressed me and played like the player he was supposed to...


----------



## WhoDaBest23

What a great finish! Maynor made all the plays for VCU. Bye bye Duke. A lot of you guys got this one right. This is why I'm horrible at brackets. :biggrin:


----------



## RC06

Gonzaga & Indiana coming up next. This one should be a doozy.


----------



## TM

Greg Paulus. You wer awesome! So awesome in fact, I think you should go pro! Please leave!


----------



## Serrated Shadow

YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

btw i called that in my bracket :biggrin:


----------



## JuX

HB said:


> **** you Duke. Destroy my brackets


It ruined mine, too but I don't give a flying **** this time. :lol:


----------



## TM

Serrated Shadow said:


> btw i called that in my bracket :biggrin:


everyone did


----------



## JuX

X's against them mormons right now.


----------



## HB

Lol I dont feel so bad anymore. Am still ranked number 1 on facebook in the bracket standings. Duke messed a lot of people up


----------



## Serrated Shadow

TM said:


> everyone did


Lol, yeah i know...don't ever confuse what i say with bragging...I'll tell you right now i filled my bracket not knowing hardly anything about the 64 teams....I'm just happy cause it's like a double win for me...I picked it right and i've got a bunch of celebrating friends that go to VCU.


----------



## rainman

TM said:


> Greg Paulus. You wer awesome! So awesome in fact, I think you should go pro! Please leave!


Not a good combination, turnovers and poor freethrow shooting. They'll be much better next year, more for people to hate.


----------



## Chef

TM said:


> Greg Paulus. You wer awesome! So awesome in fact, I think you should go pro! Please leave!


True

Damn you Paulus! Go play football PLEASEEEEEEEEEEE, you messed up my bracket!!!

SCRUBBBBBB


----------



## HKF

4-0 to start the evening. No Sweet Sixteen teams lost and 12-2 overall. It's about time I got these games right. Maynor you beautiful mofo you. I knew VCU could do it. I was praying they got into the tournament because if they would have lost to George Mason, the committee might have screwed them.


----------



## kamego

Weird to see Duke out in round 1. I was guessing Coach K was good for a win. Thats the 2nd big name coach that messed me up today lol.

They have Indiana and Gonzaga on tv here but I would rather see Xavier and BYU


----------



## Your Answer

Just lost my first game of the evening, and with it being Duke losing I cant say Im upset. I was actually rooting for VCU even though I picked Duke (being a Maryland fan and all).

So after the Duke game I was 11-1 but my upset picks come tommorow (Winthrop, Holy Cross, Arkansas) so that could change tommorow.

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Serrated Shadow

I'm pretty sure i'm 11 for 12...my only mis pick was GW.


----------



## HB

11-1 also. And it sucks


----------



## Vintage

I missed the ODU/Butler pick.

My only miss.


----------



## HKF

Whoops meant 10-2, although I am assured a victory with Carolina. None of the teams left tonight, were Sweet Sixteen teams for me anyway.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

HKF said:


> Whoops meant 10-2, although I am assured a victory with Carolina. None of the teams left tonight, were Sweet Sixteen teams for me anyway.


yeah, none of my other brackets are as good as my 1st one, but no teams i've picked that lost were picked to make it to the third round


----------



## HKF

Wright State looks nervous. They need to play their game.


----------



## Ron Mexico

was their any real "upset" today

VCU beating Duke every one had that, 

chalk so far except for Michigan St/VCU


----------



## FSH

Im happy i picked Duke to lose on all of my bracket...And yes Palaus is a scrub i have said that since day 1 when everyone in upstate ny thought he was the 2nd comming of god in high school...he should have stuck to football like his brother


----------



## rainman

I actually thought Paulus played pretty well, had 6 turnovers but the rest of the team had 11 so they did their part too. You cant miss a dozen or so freebies and win in the tournament. Love how all you guys jump on the Dukies because the other guy is doing it, so much for any original thoughts i guess.


----------



## Your Answer

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> Im happy i picked Duke to lose on all of my bracket...And yes Palaus is a scrub i have said that since day 1 when everyone in upstate ny thought he was the 2nd comming of god in high school...he should have stuck to football like his brother


Not everyone, I live in upstate NY and have always hated everything and everyone to do with Duke :cheers:


----------



## HKF

DaShaun Wood is a very good college basketball player. I said it two months ago when he was playing against Detroit, but this kid is tough.


----------



## MAS RipCity

does gonzaga miss every lay-in or is it me?


----------



## HB

UNC will be the champs


----------



## HKF

MAS RipCity said:


> does gonzaga miss every lay-in or is it me?


Without Heytvelt they don't have guys who play above the rim. Kuso has missed like six layups.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Wow, Pitt's ****in' up.


----------



## MAS RipCity

HKF said:


> Without Heytvelt they don't have guys who play above the rim. Kuso has missed like six layups.


still, they are college athletes..you'd think they could hit layins.


----------



## rocketeer

HB said:


> UNC will be the champs


eastern kentucky has cut the lead down to 12 at the half. not that they have a shot, but that's still surprising after they trailed by 27 earlier.


----------



## MAS RipCity

the zags are seriously pissing me off...


----------



## Serrated Shadow

MAS RipCity said:


> the zags are seriously pissing me off...


they're still in it though...come onnn...


----------



## HB

UNC is pissing me off


----------



## TM

we got ourselves a ball game!


----------



## HB

If UNC loses this game, am not watching the tournament anymore


----------



## UD40

Come on, Heels! I have them taking it all this year...


----------



## TM

oh please. they arent going to lose.

but i guarantee they won't be winning the NC


----------



## MAS RipCity

i have unc losing to the Hoyas, but I dont want unc to lose, it would make everyone's brackets with texas going to the final four a closer reality.


----------



## HKF

EKU now down 4.


----------



## HKF

Gonzaga can not finish. Goodness.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Oh great BYU's losing...and Gonzaga's getting smoked...my brackets just took a hit


----------



## UD40

UNC lead back up to 7.


----------



## HB

Hansbrough with a fadeaway, lol have seen it all

Tyler is a beast


----------



## Sunsfan81

nice comeback by Eastern Kentucky, but they're done


----------



## Sunsfan81

BYU Xavier is the only game worth anything right now


----------



## -33-

This Xavier-BYU game might be the best game I've watched all day long. It's exciting back/forth and both teams are playing very good basketball on both ends.


----------



## -33-

I hope Xavier wins - Drew Lavender was Ron Lewis' HS point guard at Columbus Brookhaven back in the day, so it'd be another great storyline to the Xavier-OSU game along with Matta.


----------



## -33-

Drew Lavender is a beast


----------



## HKF

Lavender with a tear drop. Big time.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Gus Johnson needs to calm down


----------



## HKF

BYU had their chances to tie, just couldn't get the shot to drop.


----------



## -33-

Xavier pulls it out! YEEEEEEEAAAAAA


----------



## HKF

Sunsfan81 said:


> Gus Johnson needs to calm down


He calls Knicks games the same way. As far as I'm concerned, he's the best color commentator in the business. You can tell he is actually enjoying the games. I remember his first national event, he was doing the NCAA tournament in 1996 with Quinn Buckner and he called the Princeton-UCLA upset.

"Princeton, back door."


----------



## UD40

I only saw the last few minutes, but as someone who follows the A10, I knew Lavender & Doellman were going to be big today.


----------



## Sunsfan81

HKF said:


> He calls Knicks games the same way. As far as I'm concerned, he's the best color commentator in the business. You can tell he is actually enjoying the games. I remember his first national event, he was doing the NCAA tournament in 1996 with Quinn Buckner and he called the Princeton-UCLA upset.
> 
> "Princeton, back door."


I think he gets too excited and screams too loud sometimes.


----------



## Your Answer

the Xavier win was a pretty big win for me, by the look of the rest of the scores barring any big comeback I should finish 15-1 for the day (UNC, Indiana, Pitt are left)


----------



## rainman

Sunsfan81 said:


> I think he gets too excited and screams too loud sometimes.


He did the UCLA over Gonzaga game last year in the tournament, i think he must of had money on the game cause he was outright ecstatic the Bruins rallied.


----------



## -33-

UD40 said:


> I only saw the last few minutes, but as someone who follows the A10, I knew Lavender & Doellman were going to be big today.


You shoulda seen Lavender play in HS - his team was loaded with talent, I think all 5 starters that year went on to play D-1 ball. Ron Lewis went to BG, now he's over at OSU. Lavender from Oklahoma to Xavier. Raheem Moss was at BG now at Cleveland St. And I can't seem to think of the other guys. 

I played against Lavender in a Nike League in Columbus back in HS, and Lewis a lot back when he was up here at BG, so it's good to see these guys shining on the national stage.


----------



## MAS RipCity

eff you gonzaga..seriously..you screwed me over last year with that monumental collaspe, and you ruined by perfect bracket so far....learn how to make lay-ins...agh


----------



## HKF

There is no reason why I am ending this night with 3 losses. Looking back on my L's, they were all forseeable with the exception of ODU, because Butler has been in the tank for the past three weeks.


----------



## rainman

MAS RipCity said:


> eff you gonzaga..seriously..you screwed me over last year with that monumental collaspe, and you ruined by perfect bracket so far....learn how to make lay-ins...agh


You're mistake for taking them, they were lucky to get in after losing Heytvelt and i dont know if he would have helped tonight although he would have cleaned up the inside a little.


----------



## SheriffKilla

i got VCU, Vanderbilt and Lousiville wrong....

besides that im good
i dont think i'll get too many wrong tommorow


----------



## -33-

I missed on ODU, Duke, Gonzaga, and Marquette


----------



## GNG

Why in the world did I pick Gonzaga with Derek Raivio over Indiana...?

Oh yeah, because Kelvin Sampson is awful in the Tourney. Did the committee just set this game up so one program wouldn't look like a bunch of goofs?


----------



## HKF

Rawse said:


> Why in the world did I pick Gonzaga with Derek Raivio over Indiana...?
> 
> Oh yeah, because Kelvin Sampson is awful in the Tourney. Did the committee just set this game up so one program wouldn't look like a bunch of goofs?


You had the same reasoning I did. Sampson is a horrible tournament coach (except the Hollis Price years) and they stuck him with Gonzaga.


----------



## MLKG

12-4 in one money bracket, 12-3 in the other. Missed on ODU, Gonzaga, and Oral Roberts. Not great. Oral Roberts and Gonzaga were bad picks. Old Dominion had a decent enough shot. I don't like hedging my bets, but BYU-Xavier was such a pick em that I accidentaly split them between the two leagues.


----------



## Chef

rainman said:


> I actually thought Paulus played pretty well, had 6 turnovers but the rest of the team had 11 so they did their part too. You cant miss a dozen or so freebies and win in the tournament. Love how all you guys jump on the Dukies because the other guy is doing it, so much for any original thoughts i guess.


Posting is not about being original, is about stating your thoughts. Everyone saw Dukies and Greg Pauluscrub screwed it.


----------



## kamego

Duke was also the only real upset of the day. I doubt as many would post about them if half of the high seeds lost today.


----------



## BallStateCards

14-2 yesterday...


----------



## Serrated Shadow

13-3...****ing Gonzaga.


----------



## BallStateCards

Serrated Shadow said:


> 13-3...****ing Gonzaga.


If Rod is hitting, IU is a pretty tough team to beat. D.J. didn't even have that good of a game. Rod sunk nine threes in a game not too long ago.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Pleased with my 15-1 performance yesterday. Really should have went 16-0. The only game I got wrong was Pitt over Wright St. 

I had originally taken Pitt, but then when I had them advancing to the elite eight, I slapped myself in the head reminded myself how many times this team has burnt me... I always pick them to the Final 4, except for last year.

So I decided to protect myself from picking Pitt again, by deeming them my first round upset.


----------



## Diable

I'd really like to know why these idiots here aren't showing the Ga Tech game.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Albany getting destroyed. Doug Gottlieb picked them.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Overrated Memphis struggled for a while, but they will win. This tournament continues to suck.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Oh man nice dunk for Georgia Tech.


----------



## Sunsfan81

so Georgia Tech takes a lead


----------



## Sunsfan81

wow a 5 second violation on Georgia Tech


----------



## Sunsfan81

UNLV deserves it, they're out-hustling them.


----------



## Sunsfan81

so UNLV wins


----------



## Sunsfan81

horrible job by CBS, they show the end of the Memphis North Texas game, who cares, it's a 15 point game, go to the Notre Dame Winthrop game.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Go Winthrop!!!! Nice run to take the lead


----------



## HB

Just look at that damn Wisconsin.


----------



## zagsfan20

This is yesterdays game thread, post in todays so I have to do less clicking.


----------



## Sunsfan81

HB said:


> Just look at that damn Wisconsin.


10-0 Corpus Christi!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sunsfan81

zagsfan20 said:


> This is yesterdays game thread, post in todays so I have to do less clicking.


Oops. :redface:


----------

